# Digikam 5.0 - Speicherzugriffsfehler

## deranonyme

Mein Digikam 5.0 verabschiedet sich mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler beim Start. Gibt es da schon was? Ich hab erst mal die config Dateien gelöscht, das hat aber nichts gebracht.

Frank

----------

## misterjack

Na dann mal ab ans debuggen  :Wink: 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

----------

## deranonyme

```
(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/digikam 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007fffe6215f2c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so.4

```

Sieht für mich aus, als ob er aus irgendwelche Gründen gegen eine Qt4 Bibliothek gebaut hat?!

Frank

----------

## misterjack

Ist ja schonmal ein Ansatzpunkt. Interessant wäre dennoch der Backtrace, bekommste im gdb mit dem Befehl bt nachdem es gecrasht ist. Der Vollständigkeit halber  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Habs mir mal fix emergt, selbes Problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (gdb) run
> 
> Starting program: /usr/bin/digikam 
> ...

 

Mal fix auf bugs.gentoo.org gesucht und den hier gefunden: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590706

----------

## deranonyme

kein Problem, gerne: 

```
Starting program: /usr/bin/digikam 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007fffe6215f2c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so.4

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007fffe6215f2c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtTest.so.4

#1  0x00007ffff7de962a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

#2  0x00007ffff7de97bd in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

#3  0x00007ffff7ddac7a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

#4  0x0000000000000001 in ?? ()

#5  0x00007fffffffe4aa in ?? ()

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) 

```

hth

Frank

----------

## deranonyme

Hab auch meinen Kommentar bei bugs.gentoo.org hinterlassen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590706

----------

## firefly

Nur das die backtraces nicht viel helfen, da keine debug symbole vorhanden sind und somit in der ausgabe die stellen fehlen wo im sourcecode der aufruf stattfand

Ihr solltet wohl nochmal https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces durchgehen denn da steht es auch drinn bezüglich debug symbole um einen aussagekräftigen backtrace zu bekommen

Besonders der part https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces#Compiler_flags

----------

## deranonyme

Also ich habe meine make.conf so angepasst. debug bei digikam ist nicht gesetzt.

```
CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -Og -pipe -msse3 -ggdb"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch nostrip"
```

Aber des Ergebnis ist wie oben geschrieben.   :Sad: 

Edit:

Ich habe QtTest nochmal mit den Kompileroptionen gebaut. Jetzt sieht es so aus: 

```
(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/digikam 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

QList<QString>::QList (this=0x7fffe6320650 <QTest::testFunctions>) at ../../include/QtCore/../../../qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/src/corelib/tools/qlist.h:121

121     ../../include/QtCore/../../../qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/src/corelib/tools/qlist.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

(gdb) bt

#0  QList<QString>::QList (this=0x7fffe6320650 <QTest::testFunctions>) at ../../include/QtCore/../../../qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/src/corelib/tools/qlist.h:121

#1  QStringList::QStringList (this=0x7fffe6320650 <QTest::testFunctions>) at ../../include/QtCore/../../../qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/src/corelib/tools/qstringlist.h:69

#2  __static_initialization_and_destruction_0 (__initialize_p=__initialize_p@entry=1, __priority=__priority@entry=65535)

    at /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/src/testlib/qtestcase.cpp:1019

#3  0x00007fffe61069ef in _GLOBAL__sub_I_qtestcase.cpp(void) () at /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.6/src/testlib/qtestcase.cpp:2312

#4  0x00007ffff7de962a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

#5  0x00007ffff7de97bd in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

#6  0x00007ffff7ddac7a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

#7  0x0000000000000001 in ?? ()

#8  0x00007fffffffe498 in ?? ()

#9  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) 

```

Ist das besser?

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn Digikam auch neu gebaut? Wenn ja dann passiert der Crash vielleicht in der eventloop - qtcore, qtgui und qtwidgets neu bauen (mit -ggdb natürlich) könnte etwas mehr symbols liefern.

Du kannst dann im gdb auch mal ausführen thread apply all bt, vielleicht sieht man dann, wo digikam-code zuletzt "aktiv" war. Aber vllt. ist es ja ein reines Qt-Problem  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, hier lässt sich der Crash mit

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0:5::gentoo  USE="X gphoto2 kipi mysql

mit stable Qt-5.6.1 nicht reproduzieren.

Ich denke es sollte im Bugreport (oder auch hier im Forum) nicht schaden die Ausgabe von "emerge --info digikam" mit anzugeben.

So lassen sich eventuell besser gemeinsamkeiten erkennen, und sich hoffentlich herausfinden woran es liegt.

----------

## franzf

Digikam hat heute auch ein Update auf 5.1.0 gesehen, vllt. landet es bald im Tree - den Pull Request gibt es schon.

----------

## firefly

@deranonyme:

Kannst du mal die ausgabe von 

```
ldd /usr/bin/digikam
```

hier posten. Wie es scheint wurde digikam gegen Qt4 gebaut, wobei digikam 5 eigentlich ein port zu KF5+Qt5 ist.

----------

## deranonyme

Auch mit neu gebauten qtcore, qtgui, qtwidgets mit debug Unterstützung gibt es nicht mehr Output.

```
# emerge --info digikam

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1100T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16476964 total,  12330932 free

KiB Swap:    8372220 total,   8372220 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 07 Aug 2016 07:00:01 +0000

Timestamp of repository xwing: Sun, 07 Aug 2016 07:00:08 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --timeout=500

Local-Overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

anyc

    location: /var/lib/layman/anyc

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

xwing

    location: /var/lib/layman/xwing

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -Og -pipe -msse3 -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -Og -pipe -msse3 -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news nostrip parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=500"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apng asf aspell audiofile berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cli colord cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative divx dri drm dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif expoblending fam fax faxonly fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran geo gif gimp gimpprint git glamor glamour gnutls gphoto2 gpm gpssync gpu gtk gtk2 hbci i8x0 iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap lensfun libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mtp multilib multimedia ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg opencl opencore-amr opengl openmp openrc oscar pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline real realmedia redeyes reiserfs rss sasl scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sndfile socks5 sound spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd taglib tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau visualization vorbis webkit widgets wma wmf wxwidgets x264 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmltv xmp xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a" DVB_CARDS="cx23885" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en_GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en_GB" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="openoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys epson plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-gfx/digikam-5.0.0::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="X debug gphoto2 kipi scanner semantic-desktop (-addressbook) -lensfun -marble -mysql -test -video" ABI_X86="64"
```

----------

## deranonyme

Okay, die Lösung ist erst mal gefunden. Media-libs/opencv mit use=-qt4 hilft weiter: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590706

----------

## michael_w

Danke, hilft auch bei Absturz von digikam 4.4.0

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Okay, die Lösung ist erst mal gefunden. Media-libs/opencv mit use=-qt4 hilft weiter: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590706

 

----------

